# Altea / Albir



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Off to Altea for a couple of days I know its only 50 miles from where I live but I just want to get away in the van for a few days.So if any M.H.F.members are staying at the Camperpark aire in Albir/Altea Monday night and see a Spanish reg Hymer with M.H.F stickers on front and back windows drop in and say hello.


----------

